# Is my Second GPU Slot Dead ??



## gameranand (Jan 18, 2015)

Hi I have the following Configuration with Asus Maximus V Formula Motherboard

Intel Core i7 3770K
Asus Maximus V Formula
Corsair Vengeance 2133MHz 4GB *2
WD 2 TB Black Edition (WD2002FAEX) *2
Sapphire HD7870 GHz Edition *2 Crossfire Setup
Corsair RM850
Cooler Master Storm Trooper ATX

I started the PC in morning and fired up a graphics intensive game and found that FPS was too low. So I checked and found that Second GPU was not detected and PC was running on single GPU. The second GPU was not even there in Device Manager in Windows. I shut down the PC and reconnected the GPU and started and found that second GPU was even getting detected in BIOS as well.

After this I started some tests. Let me share them with you guys.

1. I tried swapping the GPUs but no avail.
2. I tried both the GPU separately and they are working fine individually.
3. I tried changing the power cables as well but still no outcome.
4. Second GPU is not even getting detected in the BIOS so I guess its not a driver problem.
5. I tried to run the GPU on second slot as primary but it didn't gave me any display at all. The VGA LED was lit and there was beep sound.
6. I tried to run GPU on third slot, display wasn't there but Beep was also absent.

I am thinking that my Second GPU slot is gone now. Please give your valuable advice and help me.
Thank You.


----------



## DVJex (Jan 18, 2015)

6. GPU on first and third slot works as normal? As in you get normal FPS for games you usually play.
OT : No PSUAnand to no GPUAnand?


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Jan 18, 2015)

> Try resetting CMOS.

> Remove all connectors form motherboard and reconnect them. Also unscrew the board from tray and re-screw it. This solved a similar PCIe slot issue with a friend's PC.


----------



## $hadow (Jan 18, 2015)

Removing and reconnecting might work.


----------



## HE-MAN (Jan 18, 2015)

take everything out, clean and put everything back.


----------



## gameranand (Jan 18, 2015)

DVJex said:


> 6. GPU on first and third slot works as normal? As in you get normal FPS for games you usually play.
> OT : No PSUAnand to no GPUAnand?



On Third Slot, No disply but no beep as well.
I have Crossfire setup so the one GPU is working fine. 



harshilsharma63 said:


> > Try resetting CMOS.
> 
> > Remove all connectors form motherboard and reconnect them. Also unscrew the board from tray and re-screw it. This solved a similar PCIe slot issue with a friend's PC.



Tried resetting the BIOS setting. No avail. 


$hadow said:


> Removing and reconnecting might work.





HE-MAN said:


> take everything out, clean and put everything back.



Connection and re-connection....Damn thats a lot of work. Will try tomorrow.


----------



## DVJex (Jan 18, 2015)

So other than first slot, rest arent working?


----------



## gameranand (Jan 19, 2015)

DVJex said:


> So other than first slot, rest arent working?



Exactly.


----------



## $hadow (Jan 19, 2015)

On a shorter note you got any sli widget running because I guess you are using nvidia. I got the same issue once and since I have ultrabay I checked it in the device manager and card settings as well it was showing only one card but the widget was able to detect it. So I played AC4 for some time and then checked the usage it showed lower fps but the SLI was working so I pulled out the card cleaned it and retried and wham it worked.


----------



## gameranand (Jan 19, 2015)

$hadow said:


> On a shorter note you got any sli widget running because I guess you are using nvidia. I got the same issue once and since I have ultrabay I checked it in the device manager and card settings as well it was showing only one card but the widget was able to detect it. So I played AC4 for some time and then checked the usage it showed lower fps but the SLI was working so I pulled out the card cleaned it and retried and wham it worked.



I am using Crossfire.


----------



## $hadow (Jan 19, 2015)

gameranand said:


> I am using Crossfire.



Who knows this might work with crossfire as well.


----------



## gameranand (Jan 20, 2015)

$hadow said:


> Who knows this might work with crossfire as well.



BIOS is not detecting the card, let alone any widget. 

- - - Updated - - -

UPDATE

Now there is a new problem. My computer is crashing after around 30 mins. Today I'll reassemble the computer and report back.

- - - Updated - - -

UPDATE

Reassembled the CPU, took the motherboard off, cleaned it. Even removed CMOS battery for like 30 mins or so and plugged it again. Still no second GPU. Don't know how stable it is ?? Came here just after assembling. I sure do hope that at least that 30 mins crash is rectified. But still no second GPU at all.
So my Second slot Dead ??

- - - Updated - - -

UPDATE

Well now PC is basically fcked up. Sometimes it detects the LAN sometimes it doesn't. It crashes at any time with no warning whatsoever. Thank the gods that I have Ubuntu installed which takes very less time to boot up.

So Motherboard is fcked up as per my knowledge. Please advice.
Also someone please share how to start RMA of ASUS mobos.


----------



## rijinpk1 (Jan 20, 2015)

it looks  like your mobo is dying. rma it. contact accel frontline.


----------



## gameranand (Jan 20, 2015)

rijinpk1 said:


> it looks  like your mobo is dying. rma it. contact accel frontline.



Contact info of RMA service would be helpful. 
Also the duration and precaution.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jan 21, 2015)

*www.digit.in/forum/service-rma-watch/189548-asus-motherboard-rma.html#post2195818



> Accel Warranty Management System
> 
> SHRI SAI ENTERPRISES
> BESIDE BHAIYAJI SWEETS,
> ...


----------



## $hadow (Jan 22, 2015)

Time for a change.


----------



## gameranand (Jan 22, 2015)

SaiyanGoku said:


> *www.digit.in/forum/service-rma-watch/189548-asus-motherboard-rma.html#post2195818



Thanks.


----------



## HE-MAN (Jan 23, 2015)

how about a system upgrade new shiny components


----------



## gameranand (Jan 23, 2015)

HE-MAN said:


> how about a system upgrade new shiny components



I own a Asus Maximus V Formula which is under warranty. Why would I upgrade ??


----------



## HE-MAN (Jan 24, 2015)

gameranand said:


> I own a Asus Maximus V Formula which is under warranty. Why would I upgrade ??



have some sense of humor it was a joke.


----------



## rijinpk1 (Jan 24, 2015)

gameranand said:


> I own a Asus Maximus V Formula which is under warranty. Why would I upgrade ??



do inform us about the progress of your rma.


----------



## gameranand (Jan 27, 2015)

HE-MAN said:


> have some sense of humor it was a joke.



When you are without PC for more than 1 month. You loose every sense of humor. 

- - - Updated - - -



rijinpk1 said:


> do inform us about the progress of your rma.



Will do for sure.


----------



## HE-MAN (Jan 27, 2015)

dude you made me cry. month without pc just got a chill in my spine. feel for you. 

somebody better rma that mobo real quick. Whats the point of buying such high priced motherboard from such a reputed brand when they will fail like this.


----------



## bikramjitkar (Jan 28, 2015)

12 years of building PCs and all 3 Asus boards I've ever used have failed within a year. Sworn never to buy any Asus product ever.


----------

